# Viveza and Lightroom



## Scott O (Apr 21, 2009)

Just purchased a copy of Viveza now that it supposedly works with LR.  Very disappointed to discover that it is not compatible with PSD files, RAW files or Vista 64.  Otherwise it is very useful and works as advertised!  I need to Photo>Edit In>CS4 and resave as a TIF, then Photo>Edit In>Viveza to use it.  Has anyone else found a more efficient workflow???


----------



## Joop Snijder (Apr 21, 2009)

For me it works fine with my Canon 5D raw files.


----------



## Scott O (Apr 21, 2009)

Joop...That's very strange as Nik tech support told me it didn't work with RAW.  Of course, I'm using Nikon, and Nik (who makes Capture NX for Nikon), doesn't work well in that application either!


----------



## Joop Snijder (Apr 22, 2009)

Actually, it does not work to RAW, but after choosing Edit In -> Viveza Lightroom makes a TIF file and opens it in Viveza. So it works without going to PS first. By the way I'm using the Viveza for Lightroom, instead of the full version.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 22, 2009)

Scott, you may want to consider working with TIF's in PS as it is the recommended format by Adobe now. There is nothing in PS that cannot be saved in TIF so you won't lose any functionality either.

http://help.adobe.com/en_US/Lightroom/2.'/WS42D2'7D7-B29'-4baa-A896-AB71965BF24B.html


----------



## Scott O (Apr 22, 2009)

SB...I have been considering using TIFs since you last referenced that Help PDF.  I continue to find Adobe curious...why would they recommend TIF over their own PSD?  And especially why wouldn't they recommend their own DNG format over everything else.  Very curious indeed!  I think I will start a new thread on this subject.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 22, 2009)

There isn't much difference between a TIF and a PSD. PSD's are based on TIF anyway. I think the main reason is TIF's are more compatible with other software as they are an industry standard so it makes more sense to use them. The dng is more like a "container" for camera data rather than a generic image format so is a bit more specialised.

A new thread would be useful though as I'm sure there is more to learn about this than first meets the eye.


----------



## schlotz (Apr 26, 2009)

Scott O said:


> Just purchased a copy of Viveza now that it supposedly works with LR. Very disappointed to discover that it is not compatible with PSD files, RAW files or Vista 64. Otherwise it is very useful and works as advertised! I need to Photo>Edit In>CS4 and resave as a TIF, then Photo>Edit In>Viveza to use it. Has anyone else found a more efficient workflow???


 
Scott,

Viveza's LR plug-in most definitely works with Vista.  Currently running Ultimate Vista64, LR2.3 and have Viveza plug-in installed.  As others indicated, it first creates a .tif file. You are correct in that it does not work with psd files.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## Scott O (Apr 27, 2009)

I must have started doing something right as it now works.  As others noted, it exports as a TIF file and then saves back to LR as a TIF.  But according to Viveza tech support and all of their FAQs, it does not work with Vista 64, whatever that means!  So it must export as a 32 bit file and then save back to LR as a 32 bit file, since Viveza is definately a 32 bit program.  Thanks everyone for your inputs.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 27, 2009)

The TIF is not 32bit or 64bit, it should open on any platform.  Most 32bit executables will run in a 64bit environment.

32bit / 64bit is the word-size for the executables and has nothing to do with the image files themselves, just in case anyone reading this gets confused.


----------



## Scott O (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification...I was obviously confused!  It does seem to run very well, especially after I got over the TIF issue.


----------

